# best shooters in ncaa, high school?



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The olympic team is showing how thin the NBA is in pure shooters, or people who can even hit a three. Are there any prospects out there who have a good shot at the nba, and who are excellent shooters? Not undersized, underskilled players like trajan langdon, but good sized shooters who have decent game like eric piatkowski. Any upcoming in the draft in 05 or 06?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

JJ Redick. He isn't Trajan Langdon 2.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

id have to agree with texan jj is a great shooter hes gets my vote


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> JJ Redick. He isn't Trajan Langdon 2.


Right he is a better shooter, but a much crappier overall player. Hard to beleive given Langdon's limited skills beyond shooting.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

3 best shooters are:

Reddick from Duke
Diener from Depaul
McNamara from Cuse

...In that order


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope not even close:

Francisco Garcia 6'7 SG (Louisville)
Steve Novak 6'10 SF (Marquette)
Kennedy Winston 6'6 SG (Alabama)
Rodney Carney 6'7 SG (Memphis)

All 4 of those guys can really stroke it. I expect the 3 SG's to make the league (in the first round) and Novak is going to have to expand his game a little bit if he wants to stay in the league. 

The reason there aren't more great shooters, is because no one is teaching form and technique at the lower levels of basketball. They are just letting the kids play.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Nope not even close:
> 
> Francisco Garcia 6'7 SG (Louisville)
> ...


Have you seen Redick play? How about Diener? McNamara, who has a record for 3s in the Tourney?


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> 3 best shooters are:
> 
> Reddick from Duke
> ...


Diener is from Marquette isn't he?


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

there's another one from DePaul

YR GMS MIN PTS FG% FT% 3P% 
2003-04 32 34.8 12.6 .506 .871 .459 

Names Drake Diener


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you seen Redick play? How about Diener? McNamara, who has a record for 3s in the Tourney?


Of course I have. I have seen them all play. I wouldn't have commented, if I have never seen these guys play.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

JJ reddick is a terrible player. he won't go anywhere in the league. his shooting isn't all that good anyway, and his shot is all he really has. he's too streaky to be considered a good shooter


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think stats can sometimes be deceiving, redick can shoot, how is gerry mcnamara not the #1 shooter out there?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i think stats can sometimes be deceiving, redick can shoot, how is gerry mcnamara not the #1 shooter out there?


cuz mcnamara's proves to be inconsistent, SOme days he cant miss, other days he cant hit. Yea you can blame it on edelin, but he was there for most of the year, and even then you never really knew what you would get.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

When on his game no one beats Mcnamara


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Steve Novak-Marquette
Gerry McNamara-Syracuse
Brad Lechtenberg-San Diego

That's my top 3.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

I think it's funny that a guy who calls himself 'Pure Scorer' is criticizing JJ Redick for having a one-dimensional game.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

JR Giddens has a sick stroke from deep too.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Bobby Frasor is a good HS shooter.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont think any one in college is a better outside shooter than Mcnamara.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> I dont think any one in college is a better outside shooter than Mcnamara.


when he's on though. he's not as consistent as many would like.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> JJ reddick is a terrible player. he won't go anywhere in the league. his shooting isn't all that good anyway, and his shot is all he really has. he's too streaky to be considered a good shooter


You don't consider Reddick a good shooter? What do you have to do to be called good? He may not be the best but he's up there.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

The best shooter in college basketball hasn't even been mentoned yet.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

David Huertras
Ricky Sanchez


^ High school lottery picks, but should go to College or other league to gain confidence


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

McNamara, Reddick, and Novak are up there for me in terms of top college shooters. I prefer McNamara over the others though because I think he has more of a complete game and when he gets on... :yes:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> The best shooter in college basketball hasn't even been mentoned yet.


u really think quincy is da best?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Francisco Garcia of Louisville.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm going with HFK on this one, its definetly Francisco Garcia.

His shot is Reggie like, and can stroke it out from extremely far. He's not a one-dimensional player either, he'll be a late first rounder.. and whoever gets him will be extremely pleased.

Was anyone else looking forward to that possible Telfair-Garcia backcourt :drool:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> I'm going with HFK on this one, its definetly Francisco Garcia.
> 
> ...


I've seen him play in Massacusetts where he went to high school and I've came away very impressed. He has a very nice form to his shot and releases at the peak of his high jump. One thing to be concerned about is his weight. He draws comparisons to Prince because of it and because of their similar styles. 

Diener will not amount to anything. All he can do is shoot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, hellbot is right. Garcia is very much like a Reggie clone, except he can put the ball on the floor and finish around the rim. I swear if I was someone like Denver and he slipped anywhere near me, I would take him. I don't know if he will be Reggie Miller, but I know he does have the confidence to take and make big shots and he shots 3's from anywhere with deadly accuracy. 

I love the guy, except he is skinny. However, if Rip can play so well in the playoffs, so can Francisco. Hopefully, the Cardinals do well next year in the tournament, so people can see how good he is. He carried Louisville on his back lasty year.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Garcia is overrated. The main thing I like about him is that he has confidence and always has since freshman year. His stroke is pretty good, but he's not going to be anything in the NBA. I think he looks better than he is because of Pitino's run and gun style of play. Pitino has always produced good shooters who didn't do much in the pros. That 96 kentucky team produced a buttload of lottery picks, and the only player who turned out to be any good at all was Antoine Walker. They looked like gods in college (Tony Delk looked unbelievable), but turned out to be off the bench roleplayers in the pros.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm surprised you didn't mention Mike Jones jmk. He has got to be one of the better shooters in the nation. The rest of the world will find out soon once G Dub gets a clue.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> Was anyone else looking forward to that possible Telfair-Garcia backcourt :drool:


I think Taquan Dean and Francisco Garcia compliment each other perfectly right now. They are both tremendous shooters, Taquan has a great midrange game and Garcia can take it to the hole really well. They are a great duo.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> JJ reddick is a terrible player. he won't go anywhere in the league. his shooting isn't all that good anyway, and his shot is all he really has. he's too streaky to be considered a good shooter


Thats probably what a lot of people said about Jon Barry.

Reddick is the next Jon Barry, and Jon Barry has been in the L how long?

BFreak.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Thats probably what a lot of people said about Jon Barry.
> 
> Reddick is the next Jon Barry, and Jon Barry has been in the L how long?
> ...


Not even close. Redick has no ball-handling, defense or any other intangibles. Comparing him to Jon Barry, who is actually a very good reserve in this league to JJ Redick is a slap in the face to Jon. Redick can only shoot and note, in any other offense, other than Duke's he wouldn't get shots. He can't create shots for him and he didn't even lead the nation in 3-point shooting.

He didn't even lead the nation in FT shooting. That distinction belongs to Blake Ahern of Southwest Missouri State. 

He is very overrated, because ESPN and Dick Vitale are propagandist. He is not the best shooter in the country, but just because his shot looks nice, doesn't mean it goes in more than anyone else. Rashad McCants, Francisco Garcia, Gerry McNamara, Travis Diener, Steve Novak, JR Giddens, Matt Freije all shot the 3-pointer better than him last year.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

For highschool...one name...Taylor King.

This kid has been compared to Chris Mullin.

For NCAA, Reddick is definitely a contender. He reminds me of Brooks Thompson but better.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

I wonder why no one mentioned Rashad McCants.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I like Redick, and at one point (like the first Maryland game) he was really hot, but after that he wasn't so good. He did try to drive.

He could still be a dead-eye in the NBA and a great FT shooter.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Dog</b>!
> I'm surprised you didn't mention Mike Jones jmk. He has got to be one of the better shooters in the nation. The rest of the world will find out soon once G Dub gets a clue.


Mike Jones was one of the top shooters in high school, but he has yet to prove it at Maryland. Gary Williams knows what is best. Right now McCray and D.J. are better all-around players than Mike. By junior year, Jones should be one of, if not the best shooter in the nation, but right now he is not.

That being said, he did go 18/21 from the 3 point line in one game as a high school senior. That's just unbelievable.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This is what Pick NBAdraft.net has the shooters going at in their drafts.


JR Giddens-------------8
Rashad McCants-----15
Rodney Carney--------26
Francisco Garcia-----28
JJ Redick---------------52
Gerry McNamara-----55


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JJ Redick has yet to hit 40% of his three pointers for his college career.

Guys who are money from deep:

Brendan Plavich
JR Giddens
Chis Paul
Kyle Bankhead
G-Mac
Steve Novak


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Francisco Garcia shot 32.5% (52-160) from three last season. Great touch, very good shooter, but the best in the nation? I don't know about that one.


----------

